# Show Etiquette?



## taylorr872 (Oct 5, 2008)

Is it bad etiquette to show a bird you've purchased that's been breed by someone else (I am assuming this is a yes)? I have a small loft and only have one 'home grown' bird that is of show quality and it seems silly to just bring my one bird to a show. Any thoughts?


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

taylorr872 said:


> Is it bad etiquette to show a bird you've purchased that's been breed by someone else (I am assuming this is a yes)? I have a small loft and only have one 'home grown' bird that is of show quality and it seems silly to just bring my one bird to a show. Any thoughts?


*Hi TAYLOR, What breed of pigeon do you have? There many people that show a single bird there are breeds shown that only get 4 or 5 birds are shown. If you show a bird that someone else bred then just make it known that you are shown a bird that you own and that it was bred by another breeder. *GEORGE


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

I either do as George said, and tell that I am not breeded, or, with permission of breeder, I show as co-owner of birds.
Daryl


----------



## taylorr872 (Oct 5, 2008)

I would be showing Tipplers. Thanks for the advice, and maybe I'll make it to a show this year!


----------



## Bobcat (Feb 26, 2009)

Taylor,

There is absolutely nothing wrong or unusual about showing birds that were bred by someone else.  It is done all the time even in the toughest and most competitive of shows. Many clubs award the original breeders with points for birds that are shown by their current owners. As was already noted - the catch is not to take credit for having bred the bird. Unless their is a stipulation in a given clubs rules you have nothing to worry about and your entry should qualify for any award it earns. It's always nice to show your own breeding - but most if not all exhibitors have and continue to show birds they did not produce. Condition is big part of any show and that is up to the exhibitor.


----------

